# very surprised...



## brandon2x (Aug 5, 2011)

I have had this bionic for about 3 weeks now. I came from a charge and a thunderbolt before that. Many other androids before but these were the first 4g phones. Bolt and charge were awful and I figured this would be just as bad. It seemed that way til I tested it last night into today. I charged it fully til 11:45 last night. Took it off the charger, went to bed, (3g only at my house) woke up at 7:30 and it was at 70%. That actually surprised me more than anything. Got to work at 8:15. That's where 4g kicks in. Used it off and on, moderately heavy at lunch. Then it died fully at 3:30. 15 hrs and 45 minutes. Not too bad actually. What do you guys think? Getting an extended battery del'd tomorrow. Cant wait to see how long it lasts...


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

[sub]yeah the bionic is pretty awesome battery life on stock goods and ROM, if you try out some of the ROM's the devs have been putting out you will be even more satisfied.. remember always calibrate your battery after flashing a new ROM







[/sub]


----------



## brandon2x (Aug 5, 2011)

harajyuks said:


> [sub]yeah the bionic is pretty awesome battery life on stock goods and ROM, if you try out some of the ROM's the devs have been putting out you will be even more satisfied.. remember always calibrate your battery after flashing a new ROM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I guess I didn't say that I was on Purity 2.5...


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

indeed......!


----------



## _matt (Sep 10, 2011)

I get the best life on Eclipse with Extended. Almost 2 days!


----------



## Geezer Squid (Oct 11, 2011)

I've tried all the currently available roms on my Bionic and found there to be no difference in the battery performance. Also, I would suggest that you leave the phone on charger all night and then start with a 100% phone every morning. I've been doing that ever since the first "smart battery/chargers" became available. I use an app called "Bedside" each night as it lets the phone receive all my emails and texts, etc, with no notifications and with a great alarm clock display.

Good luck.


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

_matt said:


> I get the best life on Eclipse with Extended. Almost 2 days!


are you using your phone lol j/k


----------



## _matt (Sep 10, 2011)

jacko1 said:


> are you using your phone lol j/k


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8560-rom-eclipse-v111/page__view__findpost__p__230664

Yes I use it


----------



## lcryan (Oct 26, 2011)

I use my phone all day. I am a college student I am constantly texting, calling, on facebook, playing words with friends, auto updates coming in all day ect. ect. basically I don't go for more then 15 min. without checking my phone. I just hit 45% on 11 hours 31 min... which I find to be incredible with my usage.

My setup is .893
liberty 2.0
using juice defender ultimate 
regular battery


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

do you have 4g? My phone, cell standy is usually the largest bar on there lol. I'd probably get like 6 hours on purity with extended batt using a phone like that, thats crazy


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Juicy....um my wife has that as a tatoo on her ...umMMMM PERSON..... but my data is spoty in the kitchen tha I qwork in ,and there are no windows. Verizon has this funny rebuttle that they I caused by the metel structures, and such... but l put it like this I have had a droid X fo years(rooted) and it still buggy.... that being said apple is lame.....


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

HAHA, that is one random post you just made


----------



## lcryan (Oct 26, 2011)

juicy said:


> do you have 4g? My phone, cell standy is usually the largest bar on there lol. I'd probably get like 6 hours on purity with extended batt using a phone like that, thats crazy


thats horrible... I leave my 4g on all day, though juice defender turns it off / including 3g when i shut my screen off. It turns on every 15 min. to update. When I turn my screen on it turns the connections back on which use to be a problem however now is perfect (have data in under 10 sec). 
I highly recommend investing in juice defender if your battery life is that poor.

Also get rid of useless widgets. Only thing I have is weather that updates every 60 min.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

I've got iheartradio, pandora, pulse and weather, I think they update every hour or two, email is set to push I believe. Maybe ill try this eclipse rom out


----------



## lcryan (Oct 26, 2011)

juicy said:


> I've got iheartradio, pandora, pulse and weather, I think they update every hour or two, email is set to push I believe. Maybe ill try this eclipse rom out


id suggest you dont use the widgets for iheartradio and pandora although im not sure they update unless force pulse and weather are probably set to a hour you should check .. and yes gmail is push and there maybe a way to set it to update intervals but im not aware. 
I hate to sound like a broken record but I'd try out juice defender https://market.android.com/details?id=com.latedroid.juicedefender&hl=en
There is a free version and 2 more advanced versions.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

I'll check it out, thanks


----------

